# png blocks wm installs



## spoom (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been struggling to install a number of programs for several days and I keep getting stonewalled by png. Although I like and use png images, I have no need for the animated png or for png in this installation of FreeBSD 9.0. It has blocked a number of programs that I cannot begin to list. Among them, png itself, gtk20 which is a dependency for fluxbox-configure, firefox 10 and now wm jwm.


```
snip...
===> Building for png-1.4.8_1
cc -02 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -I. -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector  -L. -static -o pngtest pngtest.o -lpng -lz -lm
/usr/lib/libc.a could not readsymbols: Input/output error
*** Error code 1 ...snip
```
Because of this, I can't bring up Xorg properly. Fluxbox installs, but generates a ton of errors. Fluxbox-configure is blocked by png and when I uninstall fluxbox and try to install jwm I get the above error.
I have found nothing on google or the forums.
Any hehlp would be appreciated.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 30, 2012)

If the problem is that png port can't be built because of some compile error try this:

```
pkg_add -r png
```
Must work. Is just the second way to add packages on system if compile don't do the job


----------



## spoom (Mar 31, 2012)

*W*ow, thanks for that. I am so used to just building ports and hitting myself over the head with a baseball bat. png installed fine and so did jwm. *N*ow to see if all continues well.


----------

